
Show HN: HTTPS Subdomain Lookup Tool - kinduff
https://subdomain-lookup.glitch.me
======
LinuxBender
This helps me appreciate all the wildcard certs I've bought over the years.

Is this a javascript front-end to crt.sh? [0]

[0] - [https://crt.sh/](https://crt.sh/)

~~~
kinduff
Yeah, it is based on crt.sh, I'm using the API to get, parse (and fix) the
JSON and get the subdomains from the search results.

------
ddtaylor
Why does Facebook have so many "playpen" domains?

------
bradknowles
Hmm. Sub domain discovery through certificate transparency?

Cool!

------
fiiv
Love it. Smart to use TLS certs.

